# 14' aluminum boat painted



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

I need my 14 foot boat painted it's all aluminumn and almost completly sanded. Pm quote or call 8507912191.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not entering in the running but I can tell you it would be hard to quote that without you being more specific about what you wanted done. One solid color, designs, etc


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Post a picture and be specific about what you want it to look like when complete. I know that in the old days when you painted aluminum, you had to prime it with Zinc Chormate Yellow. Like on the old Hueys.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Prime it and rattle can it!









Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------

